# Unwelcome Visitor...



## Laurel_Haven

Went to feed my new chicks today and I found this unwelcome visitor in with them! A big snake! :shocked: I couldn't believe my eyes, he was so huge and already had a chick in his mouth. Fortunately my son was here and was able to shoot him before he could get more. Yes we killed the snake. I did a head count and only lost one chick. What a creepy thing to experience.

My chicks... as you can see they are quite traumatized from the event. :worried: 









The snake... our unwelcome visitor! :GAAH:


----------



## sweetgoats

OH my Lord. I would of had a heart attack.

Glad you only lost one chick. Here here for your son. :clap: :clap:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch

Goodness!! Tina I am so sorry! Atleast you got to him before he got more than one. SNAKES :angry: 

BTW those are some really cute chicks :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats

oh my.......................I am sorry you lost one..........but at least you ...found it before it came back for more......later........... :worried:


----------



## Bona Fide

It must be that time of year - I let everyone out yesterday for a free roam and we've got some trees down throughout the horse pasture (where I took the goats to) and something moves - the goats about walking all over it and it's stupid little creepy head starts going up in a strive position - *shivers* lol - well I had to call my dogs to get it - I had goats all around and my 3 y/o was next to me and I was wearing flip flops - of course everyone here is mad I'd kill a black snake (oh it won't hurt you, it wasn't really going to bite you, blah blah) but I guess to be honest - I didn't kill it, my two dogs did  *uuggghh* I hate snakes - I try to ignore them but .... not always so easy...LOL. And to think, when I was young I used to catch them and keep them in tanks - heavens I've become a sissy!!!

Glad you didn't lose too many - I know how aggravating it can get to lose those little farts.


----------



## Sonrise Farm

I hate snakes . . . . shuddering. . . . :GAAH:


----------



## Laurel_Haven

Saved the snake for hubby to see when he got home from work, well he measured it and that big boy was 5' 7" !!! :GAAH: 

I HATE snakes, but I usually don't kill any black snakes on our property, and we have alot living in the woods here. They tend to keep the "bad" snakes away... Unless they get into my barn with the goats or near the chicken coop. Then I feel they are tresspassing and yes, then they are disposed of. This one killed, therefore it was killed. Sorry to all the snake lovers out there. :hug: 

Now I am more cautious and nervous entering the chick area, I hope that was the last and notthe start of things. :shrug: I hate being surprised like that.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm

Aww, poor chicks! I hate beings surprised, whether it be a mouse or a snake that surprises me lol. I don't mind snakes around but certainly wouldn't tolerate them killing my chicks!! 

That is a big one! Almost as long as I am tall :shocked:


----------



## nancy d

Wow it sure doesnt look that big in the pic. You sure must be proud of your son!
Ive gotten to be a big sissy too. Theres rats around here but one day I saw must have been a 20lb rat in a plastic garbage container that I throw floor sweepings into. I screamed bloody murder.
Sent dh out I didnt want to see that monster again.
"Nan, here's your rat" It was a possum. :doh:


----------



## SDK

i cant kill snakes. and i get very angry when people do

the snake is only doing what it does to survive and people kill them because they fear them.. thats stupid. 

i had a snake get into my rabbit barn and attack my baby rabbits.. i just caught it and pried it off the babies and relocated it.

one less snake means alot more mice


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm

LOL, I am a relocater too, can't stand to kill anything really. I have a hard time smooshing bugs :ROFL: I think if you just take the animal far enough away they won't bother you again, so that's what I do :help:


----------



## Laurel_Haven

Sorry to offend the snake lovers out there. And I figured I would when I posted that this snake was killed. And this snake was not killed because it was feared... it was killed for killing my livestock. I know the snake needs to "eat" as with any animal. But anything that tries to eat my livestock, be it coyotes, foxes, snakes or whatever, will be disposed of. Just being brutally honest here... Not Stupid!
Sorry again for upsetting anyone over the termination of this snake. :hug:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm

I for one am not upset at all. I just could never personally kill a snake, but I really don't have a "problem" with anyone else doing what they choose to do as far as that kind of situation goes :hug:


----------



## Bona Fide

Well - I'm not scared of snakes - just not comfortable with them - not big on being bitten by them - I've been there, done that, have the scars to prove. I don't go searching for snakes with a stick to randomly kill - if they act like they're going to strike - well I do what I feel I need to. If either one of us can back away without an issue or a bite - that's what happens, if we can't I have reinforcements - and well, my dogs ...they have to eat too.... And while I know this post went off beat this subject could get really off really quick --- I don't see how it's different than killing groundhogs for eating gardens, squashing spiders for being in the barn, killing flies and bees and wasps while they're just doing what it is they do to survive - no sense it getting upset or mad at other people for how they live their lives...the whole carnivore/herbivore/vegetarian thing isn't really fit for a forum.... - as far as for killing livestock - no animal will walk, fly or slither off this farm if they kill another FARM animal ...SO... I'll leave it at that for now...different strokes, different folks...gotta love USA. 

Either way - awful big snake, awful cute chicks - sorry you lost one. TC.


----------



## Amos

I hate snakes, I must say that I love like almost all animals, but snakes are not my thing. Whenever I see one, I kill it, just like any other unwanted things on my land, sorry if that makes anyone mad/sad, but thats how it is here. :shrug: 

But anyway. That snake is creeeepy. Never seen one like that, up here theres only bull snakes and gardener snakes.

Oh yes, and cute chickies, love the turkens.


----------



## Laurel_Haven

This is my thread and it is going way of course... I did not want this to turn into a pro vs anti snake debate. So please refrain from any more post in reference to that subject. I respect everyones opinions but I do not want this to get ugly, that was not my intentions.
Thank you so much! :hug:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm

I'll start it off. What kind of chicks are those? And how many do you have? I always love baby chicks but I have to say little ducklings steal my heart


----------



## capriola-nd

Wow!! That is a big snake!! Eeek! :shocked:


----------



## Laurel_Haven

Well thanks for asking Chelsey! I just got these chicks last week, had them shipped in from TX.
We got some Americaunas, Golden Wyandottes, black & red sex-link, all pullets (hens) but they went and added 5 Naked Neck Turkens Roosters to my order for warmth... LOL What am i goingto do with 5 Naked Neck Turken Roosters? :shrug: They are funny looking chicks with no down on their necks or chest. LOL :slapfloor: When I first pulled on out of the box I was like ahh something is wrong with this one, but then I found 4 more like that so i read the invoice sheet and it said 5 Nacked Neck Turkens males added for warmth... LOL

Anyone ever see these Naked Neck Turkens? i am sure they are a great bird, just funny looking! :slapfloor:


----------



## Laurel_Haven

I forgot to add we got 12 hens + 5 extra roosters= 17 chicks - 1 that got ate by that big snake!


----------



## KW Farms

Ewwww...that's so creepy! I hate snakes, and that is a long sucker too! Glad to hear it didn't get more than one..that is sad. I would have killed it too!


----------



## Amos

Actually I've raised several turkens. They are called turken because they were thought to be a mix between turkey and chicken, but they aren't. There isn't a specific color combo that turkens have, similar with Auracanas. And I've heard that the 'naked neck gene' can be introduced into any breed of chicken, but I'm not 100% sure on that. You can always eat them if you decide they're not your thing.


----------



## Laurel_Haven

I have been reading up on Turkens since they arrived, fascinating birds they are! The looks of them as adults sort of remind me of our guineas.

I don't know what will come of them, as I have never had much luck with roosters, they tend to get mean. The last one I had would jump on my back all the time... :hair: And he shed blood many of times too. I just wish i could find a very docile rooster breed. 

As for eating them, this is going to sound so crazy, as I LOVE to eat chicken, but if I raised them to adults I don't know if I could eat them. Crazy I know!!! :roll: Nothing wrong with raising and eating your own livestock... I just don't know if I could do it. 

I sure hope I didn't just open another debating door again tonight... First Pro vs. Anti snakes and now pro vs. anti eating your own animals... maybe this is why I don't write on forums much. :shades:


----------



## liz

Cute peeps LaurelHaven!! wait til they get their "feathers"....I like chickies best then...they look so funny! Should have heard my reaction to finding a 6 foot big around as my wrist black snake in my barn.....still gives me the willies! I sat and milked 3 GIRLS and as I was leaving the barn I just happened to look up....this massive black snake was coiled on the rafter just a foot ABOVE MY HEAD...I had walked under him 4 times and didn't know he was there!! I don't have chickens....but do have tasty little mice in my barn so as long as he was full and I don't have any more "surprises" he can stay......I just move haybales very cautiously and look under the milk stand as well as above my head BEFORE I sit down..

I also found out this past summer that the little beagle mix I rescued was not only a bunny dog but a mouser and snake hater as well....just wish he wouldn't leave the carcasses on the path to the barn! :ROFL:

:ROFL: I have issues with eating critters "I know" too....unless you happen to be the cute little orphan piggy I hand raised from a week old ...then she grew up to be a 200# mean BIG piggy that I had no problem making into "Piggles Chops" :slapfloor:


----------



## Laurel_Haven

Piggles Chops :ROFL:


----------



## liz

and...sausage, bacon, hams.....tasted pretty good with all the goat milk she was raised on....if only she wouldn't have treed me on my porch banister and tried to rip my toes off!! It was a hoot to see my hubbys face when I come running around the side of the garage screaming for him to drop the gate on the "transport trailer" the day she went to the butcher....I got her to "follow" me with a bucket of milk, she ended up trying to wrassle me to the ground for it...well the bucket went into the trailer and the pig followed.....to come "home" 2 weeks later in tiny little packages!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch

:slapfloor: Liz you are too much!

I had a snake run out from under the lawn mower with me one time... scared the begeezers out of me! He was poisonous so he had to go! The snakes can stay as long as I don't see them and as long as they stay away from my animals... we have this secret pact :slapfloor: but the first time the cross that line it is off with their head :shades:

We raised some pigs for slaughter a few years ago... one of them had piglets and once they were old enough they had to go down their to put the rings in their nose (to keep the from rooting). When Hubby picjed up one of the piggies it screamed and mommy came and clamped down on his leg :shocked: ... It took a swift kick from Lee's Father to get her off. My Hubby thoroughly enjoyed eating that sausage :wink:



Laurel_Haven said:


> I sure hope I didn't just open another debating door again tonight... First Pro vs. Anti snakes and now pro vs. anti eating your own animals... maybe this is why I don't write on forums much. :shades:


Please don't feel that way :hug: We enjoy having you around and you have done nothing wrong.


----------



## Amos

No you didn't do anything wrong, its all good. We eat most of our animals though, yes theres a few things I would never want to see on a plate but then theres others... Our turken rooster is mean too, we named him Max, because my mom's friends little boy was over, he's about 3 I think, his name is Max, that rooster went up to attack him, and he kicked him and the rooster went flying, was pretty funny at the time. And Liz, I wish I had never read that, next time I'll be searching the barn in every nook and cranny for snakes! :hair: yeesh!
If we let our guineas out to roam they'd love em, but people tend to enjoy running them over :veryangry: so no guineas out this year.


----------



## Laurel_Haven

Maybe Max had the right idea with the rooster "Max" knock him down a peg. Maybe I should have confronted our last rooster. He was so mean. Our last rooster was named Spaz, as everytime he saw me he would Spaz out by running in circles and then attack me. I am not looking forward to that again. Why do the roosters have to be so mean? Anyway have a very friendly rooster??? Is it even possible?

You know the funny thing is we do have guineas that roam free range. And I always heard that guineas keep snakes away. Well they sure didn't do their job this time around. Unless they looked at this 5' 7" long snake and said "forget it he can do whatever he wants" :shocked: 

As I said nothing wrong with eating your own livestock IMO. Hubby thinks we should raise a few animals for consumption, but my daughters and I would turn it into a big family pet. :shrug: 

We do butcher up our own game, deer, turkeys, etc... :drool:


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm

I think it'd be great to raise our own meat, but I don't think I could do it, our whole family would probably get too attatched and just not want to know we are eating a pet lol. I thought about raising something and then doing a trade with someone and they eat what you raised and you eat what they raised :ROFL: Still don't know if I could do that.

My cousin raised a little piglet over at my grandpa's house and my grandpa got attatched to it, even after it was MEAN. So anyways we would say "Mmmm Peggy tastes delicious" or "Thank you Peggy!" and he would stop eating and get quite irritated as he did not want to be reminded that he was eating little miss Peggy's pork chops. :slapfloor:


----------



## Laurel_Haven

Muddy Creek... :ROFL: 

yep I can understand that. But hey that is a good idea about trading with someone else if you could. It might be easier eating someone elses pet. :ROFL: 

But really I know it... as even with our chicken eggs, my daughter makes the comment when I am eating them, "you do know that you are eating Barbara's babies mom?" And then I get a little wierd about it. But not enough to stop because these free range big brown eggs sure are good! :drool:


----------



## Amos

Wow those are some funny stories, if I was a guinea, I know I'd run the other way if I saw that snake. We had two pigs, porky and wilbur, (so creative) and we had them butchered, and one day when we were having bacon we were sitting at the table and I said 'I wonder if this is Porky, or Wilbur?' My mom said she thought it was wilbur, but I think it was porky. LOL. 
We raise chickens, geese, ducks, (had pheasants), turkeys, rabbits, and elk for meat. We had the pigs, and angus beef cattle, but got outta that. My mom and I have butchered/cleaned all of the above but she said she would NOT butcher or clean the pigs, so we had them sent to the slaughter. Our goats.. we might, I say MIGHT butcher one or two, and keep the hide for a rug, but other than that we're not going to get into eating goats much.


----------



## Laurel_Haven

I think it would be wonderful to know exactely what went into the meat you are eating because you raised them. I just wish I wasn't such a softie and try to make everything a pet. We have 20 some chickens and everyone of them has a name...  When we have to downsize the chickens... say roosters for examples, we give them away. That is ridiculous as you know they are eating them. And then what do I do, run down to the supermarket and buy a pack of chicken for supper? just sounds crazy doesn't it. :shrug: 
Well my Perdue Chicken didn't have a name is my mental reasoning. But seriously I really should get over it, and just start eating my own. Maybe I will someday... just maybe. And when I do I will share the joy of finally being able to eat "Charlie" with you all. :wink:


----------



## Laurel_Haven

Okay I just realized after making that statement, I really have to much time on my hands at the moment, being between breedings & kiddings... As i am now on a forum talking about eating my beloved pet "Charlie" LOL :ROFL: 
Poor Charlie.


----------



## Sonrise Farm

I personally don't mind butchering ducks and chickens . . . but as for animals with hooves . . .


----------



## Amos

Aw thats alright! Lol, We have about 200 chickens, which we don't eat much of, as we keep em for eggs, just had an order for 10 dozen yesterday actually, but anyway, years ago I had about 20 named.. I know there was a Fushia, a Blanche, a Puff, White, Hopper.. lol. We still have a chicken thats over ten years old, a white rock, shes a good ole gal.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch

Ya'll kill me with these stories! This thread has become the highlight of my day (pathetic I know... but as you said... WAY too much time on my hands!)


Laurel_Haven said:



> Okay I just realized after making that statement, I really have to much time on my hands at the moment, being between breedings & kiddings... As i am now on a forum talking about eating my beloved pet "Charlie" LOL :ROFL:
> Poor Charlie.


 :slapfloor:


----------



## Laurel_Haven

Brandi - I am glad you are enjoying this thread, I have enjoyed spending my free time on this forum the past two days.  

It's funny the wild turn one thread subject can go, from a snake eating my chick... to me eating poor Charlie! :shrug:


----------



## liz

Or a "Piggles" :ROFL:



BTW....Tina, I'm glad that you have the "free time" to chat with us!


----------



## Sonrise Farm

This thread reminds me of a goose I used to have . . . she was 'hand raised', and so she thought she was human. We had a house dog, and so when my mom would go out and sit on a lawn chair to sun herself, the housedog would jump up into her lap, and promptly goosey would rush over to chase him off--- and then jump up on mom's lap herself! She was such a laugh! unfortuneatly, she got in with the other geese butchering time and we accidently butchered her . . .


----------



## Laurel_Haven

Oh yes, Liz... or a Piggles! :slapfloor: 

...and now poor goosey! :shocked: 

I hope to find more "free time" to spend on this forum. I am really enjoying everyones company and fun antics! :leap:


----------



## liz

SEE....We are "nuts"!! Right now I'm listening to my newest doe Bailey yodel like a buck because she's in heat...trying not to LMAO and wishing that Angel would show me a sign...I want her bred to Teddy....Bailey is just turning 7 months old and she is being very blatant! Wish Angel would take a hint!


----------



## Sonrise Farm

Liz, who is the white doe in your signiture? She is very pretty . . .


----------



## liz

That would be Angel....her "biography" is on my doe page. She doesn't look like a nigi/pgmy cross does she? Very sweet lil' girl too...and she lost a "baby" tooth today at 16 months old...she looks a bit like a jack-o-lantern now :ROFL:


----------



## Sonrise Farm

she is very cute . . . I had noticed one day that myyork-tzue april was having difficulty chewing . . . and prying open her mouth, I found almost all of her front teeth gone! I screamed . . .and then mom told me she had her baby teeth . . . I felt so dumb . .


----------



## Hailee's Herd

Wow! If I saw that in my chick pen I would have just freaked out! But like last night I had a dream about two huge snakes in the goat pen. 
You have some cute little chicks though!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch

Laurel_Haven said:


> But not enough to stop because these free range big brown eggs sure are good! :drool:


Ok... this is going to sound REALLY stupid.... but I am not very good with breeds of chickens :doh: (the ones my grandparents have... well they don't actually use them for eggs or anything.. just for getting rid of bugs which they are good at), so what breed is it that produces the eggs you are talking about? This next year I would like to start having more "fresh" food around here. I just purchased a cheesemaking kit, I hope to try doing butter as well, I will be replainting my garden, and I had thought about getting a few chickens for eggs... so I was just wandering :wink:


----------



## liz

Hee Hee....I know this one....Guineas are great for bugs...especially ticks and the one chicken breed I know that lays those wonderful "sunshine" in the center brown eggs are Rhode Island Reds!!! My mom had a flock of them whenI was growing up


----------



## Laurel_Haven

Thanks Hailee for the compliments about my new chicks. I am thrilled to have some new breeds to add to my ever growing chicken flock.

Yep Liz is right, Guineas are great for bug control. I am originally from PA so when I moved down her to SC just a few years ago I wasn't used to all the bugs down here, mainly the ticks, so I got Guineas... not my favorite bird, but they do the trick. Although I don't have RI Reds they are great producers!

A few of my Guineas... 









Brandi - These are my egg layers...
Now for my big brown eggs I have Barred Rocks and Sussex hens. They are very good layers and produce large brown eggs.

My Barred Rocks...









One of my Sussex hens...









now I do get some white eggs as well from my really cool looking Polish hens...but they are not as nice of eggs as the brown ones IMO









Now I can't wait to get some colored tinted eggs from my Ameraucanas when they mature.  They are in the group of chicks from the first post in this thread.

Thanks for asking, it gives me a chance to show off my hens. :wink:


----------



## Amos

Well one of my favorite egg laying breeds of chickens is the Buff Orpington, they are pretty doctile and lay nice large brown eggs.


----------



## Laurel_Haven

I just discovered the Buff Orpington, and wish now I had ordered some. From what I read they are really great producers. oh well maybe next time. :shrug: 
But I did get some Gold Laced Wyandotte in this order, anyone know anything about these birds?


----------



## liz

Pretty chickies Tina! Around here I think it would be an "invite to dinner" if I was to get a few hens...between the crazy beagle mix I have as well as the numerous, *****, possums, snakes, fox and coyotes...it would be a "free" meal....so I think I'll stick with getting my fresh eggs from a neighbor!


----------



## Amos

IMO they aren't as good as buff orpingtons, they are basically just like the white wyndottes, but a goldish/butterscotch color instead of the white on them.
I think we have about 4 right now, no roosters though, thats of the gold, but we only have have three of the white, two hens and a rooster, one hen is rose comb, and the other two are single combs. I think you'd really enjoy both. Years ago the main egg layers we used to have were the Black Austrolop, Buff Orpington, White Wyndottes, and Barred Rocks, and those four are still some of my favorite egg layers. As for your comment of roosters, we have tons of roosters, but other two have ever attacked us, both drew blood though. Seems whenever we buy/hatch chicks, more than half are roosters, except last year, that was a good year, we bought about 70 chicks, and only one turned out to be a rooster!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch

Thanks! Now to talk hubby into a chicken coop :doh: 

BTW, very nice looking hens!

What kind of incubator(sp?) do you use for hatching your eggs? (Hope this isn't too off subject) When I was a kid we had Ducks, and hatched quite a few Duck eggs because the dang duck wouldn't sit the eggs :roll: We used a little styrofoam(sp?) incubator tha you pour water into, and we just marked one side of the egg with an O and the other side with an X as would just turn them periodically. Would this work with chickens as well?


----------



## Coraxfeather

Our RI Reds are great in our petting zoo. They like getting petting and seem to not peck. When have a long horn and a Bar rock but we have to watch them.


----------



## SDK

RI reds and brahmans are the ONLY chickens i will ever have.. i looove both breeds, they are very calm even the roosters!


----------



## creaturesall

Laurel_Haven said:


> I have been reading up on Turkens since they arrived, fascinating birds they are!


This is a cartoon by Sean Skerry published in the most recent issue of creaturesall.
For some odd reason, :shrug: this thread made me think of it.


----------



## Amos

LOL Hilarious XD


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

I've been thinking about ordering a layer flock and thinning out some of what I have. I don't want to have so many pens and they're all spread around right now. If I could introduce my blue hens to the RIRs I'd be set I think. 

About the eating your own roosters. Well when I got my last order of chicks in they sent 9 Barred Rock roosters. So hubby wants to eat them. Raise them and then have a guy he knows do the deed. He'd get to keep half and give us half for doing it. I can't see myself doing the killing.


----------



## rebelshope

SDK said:


> RI reds and brahmans are the ONLY chickens i will ever have.. i looove both breeds, they are very calm even the roosters!


I had a RIR rooster that you could not turn your back on, he would attack. Now his son, a RIR x EE is wonderfully calm as is my new Cuckcoo Maran Rooster. Man I love those boys and I can't wait until next spring for the Marans to start laying again. I want to see those dark brown eggs.

I really want some Golden Lace Waynedottes.

Sweet Gum Minis - I have a place that well butcher for me, I was thinking of having someone come here and do it. How did you find your person?

I think I am going to take some chickens there next year. I want to raise my own chickens for food but I couldn't do the deed either. I just hate to think about the lives of those poor chickens under plastic wrap.


----------



## Laurel_Haven

Every rooster we have ever raised has turned out to be nasty. But then we have only had 4. But the last one Spaz was the nastiest of all. As soon as you turned your back he had you. He even shredded a pair of my courdaroy shorts one time. That is how evil he was. :GAAH: 
And he drew blood on my backside more than once. I honestly had to walk around my own yard carrying a broom incase he came out of nowhere so I could defend myself. :worried: 
I had enough of that and got rid of him. Those poor new owners is all I can say.
I swore no more rooster would be living here. And what happens, I place an order for pullets and they throw in 5 roosters for warmth. And they boys are thriving out there in the chick coop. So here we go again. :help: 

If anyone wants 5 male Turkens send me an email they are all yours. :shades: 

Creasturesall: Great cartoon! LOL :ROFL:


----------



## Amos

We also had a RIR rooster that was uber mean, but luckily for us an owl, ****, weasel, coyote, mink, or some other preditor took care of him, but I'm thinking **** or coyote, because anyone else would have to put up quite a fight! The same goes for our Silver Laced Wyndotte, someone made a meal outta him :greengrin: 

:dance:


----------

